# UFC purchases Strikeforce



## Makalakumu (Mar 12, 2011)

I just saw the news. Zuffa purchased Strikeforce. Thoughts?


----------



## SensibleManiac (Mar 12, 2011)

I was wondering when this would happen... The UFC has a monopoly on MMA by buying out anyone who poses any semblance of threat at competition.

I wonder if this is really good for the sport, not saying it isn't it just makes me wonder about healthy competition of different leagues.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 12, 2011)

No different than what happened to the various professional leagues over time, football, basketball, all the pro sports consolidate into a top tier league.


----------



## ATACX GYM (Mar 13, 2011)

are u SERIOUS?


----------



## elder999 (Mar 13, 2011)

It's in Sports Illustrated


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Mar 13, 2011)

So much for MIXED martial arts.  It's good business, but with everyone under one roof, there won't be much variety. Think NASCAR.  Back when it started, everybody had new fresh ideas and looked/raced differently.  Now they're so rule bound they may as well be a spec class.   Guess we're stuck with schoolyard bully/Roycie-jitsu/leg kicks for the long haul.  



> The UFC bought Japan's Pride Fighting Championships in 2007, and  World Fighting Alliance and World Extreme Cagefighting in 2006. It also  struck a deal with Affliction that prompted the clothing manufacturer to  become a sponsor rather than a rival promoter.
> The UFC ran  the WEC as a separate entity focusing on lighter weights until  December, much like it plans to do with Strikeforce. The promotion has  since been absorbed by the UFC with the addition of bantamweight and  featherweight classes.
> 
> Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2011/mma/03/12/ufc-strikeforce.ap/index.html#ixzz1GUk4xLXb​


----------



## Steve (Mar 13, 2011)

I talked to a couple of guys who have fought for Strikeforce and they're pretty excited about it.  I don't know whether it will be good or not.  I think that competition makes the sport better, but (and I know that Tez won't agree) I believe that most of the growth and money in MMA are a direct result of the UFC.  While MMA existed (sort of) before the UFC adopted the unified ruleset, fighters are getting paid better, are getting endorsements and making a living largely because of the UFC.

So, I'm mixed, I guess.  It will be good for the strikeforce fighters who don't get cut.


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 13, 2011)

I've like having more promotions.  There are more fights to watch that way.  I also like seeing the variations on the rules and seeing how that affects the fights.  The UFC is awesome, but the competition is awesome too.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 13, 2011)

There will still be a ton of amature leagues and some other pro leagues but let's face it the UFC is the pinnacle in the MMA world and really that probably is not a bad thing!


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 14, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> I talked to a couple of guys who have fought for Strikeforce and they're pretty excited about it. I don't know whether it will be good or not. I think that competition makes the sport better, but (and I know that Tez won't agree) I believe that most of the growth and money in MMA are a direct result of the UFC. While MMA existed (sort of) before the UFC adopted the unified ruleset, fighters are getting paid better, are getting endorsements and making a living largely because of the UFC.
> 
> So, I'm mixed, I guess. It will be good for the strikeforce fighters who don't get cut.


 
I agree with this, most casual fans only know the UFC and those fighters.  To them it does equate to UFC=MMA and think of them as interchangeable much like saying Pro Football=NFL.

The UFC/Zuffa/Dana White put MMA in the mainstream.  They are continuing to do so with free shows and then UFC Unleashed showing fights of past shows for free.  They are also making big strides because of the free shows and hyping their PPV during them to get more people interested.


----------



## K831 (Mar 16, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> I talked to a couple of guys who have fought for  Strikeforce and they're pretty excited about it.  I don't know whether  it will be good or not.  I think that competition makes the sport  better, but (and I know that Tez won't agree) I believe that most of the  growth and money in MMA are a direct result of the UFC.  While MMA  existed (sort of) before the UFC adopted the unified ruleset, fighters  are getting paid better, are getting endorsements and making a living  largely because of the UFC.
> 
> So, I'm mixed, I guess.  It will be good for the strikeforce fighters who don't get cut.





maunakumu said:


> I've like having more promotions.  There are more fights to watch that way.  I also like seeing the variations on the rules and seeing how that affects the fights.  The UFC is awesome, but the competition is awesome too.



These two pretty much summed up my feelings, and why I too, am torn about it.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Mar 17, 2011)

I have one question though:
What will happen with Paul Daley?
He was booted from the UFC and was set up to fight Nick Diaz in Strikeforce for the title.

Dana White said he will never let him back in the UFC again.


----------

